
Offer for Chinese Repos on GitHub Trendings - syny
https://github.com/us/english-please
======
MrFinch
To me, I like surfing on GitHub's trending page but for two or three weeks
there are some repos in the trending but their readme files are other than
English. Therefore, I support this project and I believe repos in the trending
section should support English. This project made me feel I wasn't alone.

Of course, this is the repo owner's decision and his/hers free-will whether or
not supporting English.

